# Tenneco/Oriskany Sunday



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Well we headed out to the Oriskany where a couple of new guys wanted to dive. They had never dove it. Made a dive and swam through the hanger, school of almaco jacks was at the other side and popped one. Headed up and back to the boat. Water temp 66 viz very good 80-90ft. We pulled though and headed to the Tenneco. Jigged up a couple of small AJ's and I got a keeper. And our small jacks were being eaten by a Mako!. I spotted him from the tower.We rigged it up something to catch him with and sure enough it took about 5 minutes and the fight was on. Two hours later the fish was in the boat and we were back over the tenneco. I made my dive. I saw more fish than I have ever seen before...AJ's grouper snapper all over the place. I hung out at the top around 149 feet and landed two nice sized AJ's..one about 30#'s one at 40#.

A few pics..



Oh I am in the water with the shark because a band on the gun popped and flew out of my hand...I just lost a gun two weeks ago so I did what any of us would...dove in and got it!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job bmoore, wish I coulda made it out there with you guys, but ended up going to New Orleans for the weekend instead. Glad you got into them, did you guys keep that Mako?


----------



## BigBen (Dec 16, 2007)

Good report, cool pics, lot of tanks.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Outstanding! Did you guys keep the mako?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I talked to stingray last night and he told me all about it Congrats! Yes they kept it


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Brian!!!!!!!!!!! Wish I coulda been out there man!!! Awsome day!!!:toast


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes we kept the mako. A few fellows were working on cleaning it when I left...had to cut out and get home to the wife and family.. but yes it was a sight to behold.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome mako, I would've loved to dive with it before you hooked it. makos give me a special tingling. Wether its fear or stupidity i don't know. ilike eating them even better.

I'd love to split gas with you sometime to go spearing and fishing during the d-gas

Nothing like killing something to remind you that you are alive

SSI


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I seem to remember a lot of folks saying this was going to be a CUDA heaven. Seems to be a lot of fish on it ALREADY from listening you the divers. 

Good job and thanks for the pixs.


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

Thats bad AZZ!!!!!!


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Awsome pics and great report. Wont be long now. :bowdown


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome looking seas as well. that looks like a fine "eating" size Mako!!



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------

